# Problems again after rez change..



## spaceface (Dec 15, 2012)

About 48 hours ago I did my weekly rez change.  Upon checking in on her I noticed my roots were again brown and not the best looking.  The lady is somewhat wilted looking as well.  She is in a 5 gallon bucket.  I fill with 3 gallons of water and use a 35 watt air pump.  I still am unsure of my temps.  My ph is sitting at 5.9 and they are eating.  My ppms were around 850 when I did the change and today they were around 670.  Before the rez change my roots were brilliant white.  I did notice crazy root explosion after the change though.  However it just doesn't look right.  Being brownish and such.  should I back off the nutes?  Oh yea, I used RO water this time.  Before I just used tap water that sat for 2 days....Any ideas?  I included 2 pics for reference.  Sorry about the blaring hps.  As always, I appreciate you reading and offering your insights.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2012)

That doesn't look too bad to me. Roots will often get a little brownish looking from the nutrients. Temperature is critical though. If the water is above 80f then they will not be happy. If you don't have a thermometer, then feel the water on your hand and swish it around just a bit. If the water feels warm to you then it is too warm for the plants. if it feels cool or almost cold then it is just right as water will begin to feel cold to your hands at or below 70f and cool below 76f.

But for DWC temp is second only to PH in order of importance. You can get in water thermometers from any pet store or even the Walmart type stores if they have a good pets section. The fish tank thermometer is the best for the range we use, but a meat thermometer works ideal as well.


----------



## spaceface (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the response.  I dug out an old fish aquarium thermometer and placed in in there.  My water temp is apprx. 74 degrees F.  So that should be decent hey?  The roots aren't slimy and don't smell as well.  I have not been having any issues with my ph.  It behaves pretty good for me.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2012)

Do a h2o2 rinse then drop your rez temp to 68 or 65. I have always found those to be the best temps for me when doing dwc.

What line of nutes are you using?


----------



## spaceface (Dec 15, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Do a h2o2 rinse then drop your rez temp to 68 or 65. I have always found those to be the best temps for me when doing dwc.
> 
> What line of nutes are you using?



Hi pcduck. How exactly would I do a h202 rinse?  Please excuse my ignorance.  the nute that I'm using are Advanced Nutrients 3 part Ph Perfect line.  (The ones with the gorilla on the bottles).  Thanks for your input.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is the link to the sticky telling how to use h2o2

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2177


Do that and drop your temps to 68-65 and you should see improvement.

And you are mixing the micro first?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2012)

You may have light leaking into your rez.


----------



## spaceface (Dec 16, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Here is the link to the sticky telling how to use h2o2
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2177
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link.  So I just pretty much fill my rez up with plain ph adjusted water and add 10ml of h202 per gallon and pour a bit from the top of the pot?  As for the nutes I mix it as follows.  I first add the micro to the rez, then I add the grow, and then finally I add the bloom.  I also use about 15ml of aquashield.   Can I just put frozen bottles or something directly in the rez?



			
				WeedHopper said:
			
		

> You may have light leaking into your rez.



I'm glad you brought that up.  After thinking my stuff was light proof.  I figured that perhaps it isn't.  So I went in poked my head around in my tent.  I noticed that since my air tube is clear light is getting in that way.  So I was gonna dig up some electrical  tape and tape that up.  Should work I'm thinking.

Again, thanks for your time and help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2012)

Light will cause lots of problems in a Rez. Thats why I always make sure my Bucket and Lid are light proff.


----------



## metalfan75 (Jan 11, 2013)

ive had the same problems and i used a product called sensizyme. the sensi along with the aquasheild should do the trick. i also found another good product called mycogrow. its similar to aquasheild in that it has good mycological spores and good bacteria that plants (specifically the root zone) love.


----------

